

BlackBerry PlayBook will support Android apps, RIM rep proclaims [video] - erickhill
http://www.bgr.com/2011/02/27/blackberry-playbook-will-support-android-apps-rim-rep-proclaims-video/

======
flyt
Why didn't they just start with Android and write apps for all the BBM
services on top of that?

This is surrendering before even firing a shot.

------
dshanley
With all the rumors of Android on the Playbook, you'd think it was right
around the corner. I'd caution that the Playbook doesn't run _any_ java at the
moment (only Air, C++) unlike the previous BlackBerry SDKs.

------
dsuriano
I just wonder when RIM is going to shut up and ship this thing.

------
maxharris
What's really interesting about the video is that it makes it shows just how
small RIM's screen is. When the guy's hand passes over it, it pretty much
covers up the entire screen! This is just kind of weird, because I'm not sure
what distance you'd hold this thing at. It looks like it's much too big to be
handy as a phone, but not big enough to support an on-screen keyboard like the
one on the iPad. Also, the type on the book app they showed seemed way too
small to read comfortably (hopefully it'll be adjustable!)

------
S_A_P
while this may seem to be a quick win for RIM, it would seem that now this
just makes this a possibly(?) less compatible android device that will likely
cost more money than something Samsung could produce. I really think that
Android is great for commoditizing mobile/tablet products, but makes devices
by what were previously "top tier" vendors much less attractive to me.

